# JD Model Numbers



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Lawn tractor with mod #L110 - what does the 'L' indicate? SSomeone told me it means
It was bought from Lowes. If that isn't true, then what does it mean?
Ken


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not for certain on this, but the L designates a lighter duty machine that John Deere sells at box stores like Lowes and home depot.


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

The "L" stands for "lawn" like LT is lawn tractor

Also like the GT245 the "G" means garden and the "T" means tractor 

So basically an LT110 means "Lawn Tractor 110"


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

If I have an L110.... Can I expect manuals for just the 110 to be the same?


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

No. These are L110 and 110 tractors


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a 110


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. This one is definitely an L110 per the pictures.
It was discarded by a brother inlaw and given to my younger brother
Who got it running and used it for awhile. I don't know what's wrong with it now.
I need to find the manual for it and get in the middle of it.


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

What's the problem? I could possibly help... Or some one else could as well


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Jimbo... I really haven't had a chance to do much with it yet. Was working then it wouldn't crank.
Could be something as simple as bad gas cap (vent plugged). Hope to get in to it before too long.

Ken


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

Does the starter click when you turn the key to on?


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes. Turns over normally - just don't start.
You'd probably check if it had gas or not.
I'll be more specific when I get around to working on it.


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok sounds good


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

I have an LT155 that I purchased directly from a JD Implement Dealer 12 years ago.


----------

